# Embedded Datenbank



## Generic1 (25. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Datenbankanbindung für meine Web Applikation zu schreiben und frage mich jetzt, ob es nicht besser wäre, eine embedded DB zu verwenden. Hat da jemand erfahrung, welche ich da nehmen soll und wie schaut es mit der Speicherkapazität/Performance aus?

Besten dank für Info,
lg


----------



## mvitz (25. Jul 2010)

Ob das jetzt besser oder schlechter ist, können wir dir bei der Beschreibung vermutlich nicht sagen  Ich persönlich nutze zumindest für die Entwicklung immer ne Embedded Datenbank (H2). Hab einfach keine Lust jedes mal wenn ich kurz was testen will, den ganzen MySQL Server zu starten.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (25. Jul 2010)

Nimm H2 (H2 Database Engine). Da hast Du eine wirklich sehr gute und schnelle eingebettete Datenbank.


----------



## ice-breaker (26. Jul 2010)

Jup, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen H2 ist eine verdammt gute Datenbank.


----------



## DStrohma (27. Jul 2010)

HOLY H2! H2 ist definitiv die beste embedded DB


----------

